# When?!?



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

So...when do ya'll think she will kid? Don't know when she was bred...she had triplets last time. I keep waiting, waiting, waiting!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I say within the next 4 weeks. But if her bag starts to fill fast then I say in the next 2 weeks


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would say she looks pretty close. Has she always had that sunken look in her barrel?
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She looks close to me!


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> I would say she looks pretty close. Has she always had that sunken look in her barrel?
> beth


No, she hasn't always had that sunken look. Her bag was small last time she had kids too.

I have another doe that kidded today! :leap: I really didn't think she was close, but I was wrong! And of course she had them while I was at church! I will post some pics in the picture board.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well chances are she will go sooner then I predicted then :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW she is a big girl. I say in two days.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I figure she'll kid in 2009


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

None yet. So, yes, I will have 2009 babies soon! It better be soon anyway...it would be nice for a full nights sleep. :ZZZ:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what part of LA do you live in?? my kids live in Bossier City


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

kelebek said:


> what part of LA do you live in?? my kids live in Bossier City


We live in Sulphur. It's in the southwest part of LA. The high today is suppsosed to be 75 degrees.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

75 wahoo I would be excited, but you dont seem to be :?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW I thought you would have babies by now. But then again when my does bags look that big they are having babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Did y really need to rub that in??? LOL
It has been in the teens and twenties here with a nasty wind chill.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup cold here too...our high today was 20 ack. My doors on my car were frozen shut when i left for work at nine thiry and again when i came home from work at six thirty....Im jealous of your seventy five. perfect baby birthing weather!
She looks close to me from those pictures. her igaments are gone mostly, and she has that sunken look under her hips and on either side of her tail head.
beth


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, well, I thought she would have had them by now too! I can't feel her ligaments...I hope nothing is wrong. About the weather-yes it is great kidding weather, but it is JANUARY! It would be nice to wear winter clothes instead of shorts and tshirts.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh rub it in a bit more - LOL!!! I had 2 pair of socks, sweatshirt, pants, and a bunny suit on and was still cold. Oh and gloves


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

SHE FINALLY HAD THEM!!! Of course, after all of the waiting and getting up at all hours of the night, she had them while I was gone for an hour. I will post pics soon!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for pictures!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:stars: Congrats!!! :stars: Don't keep us in suspense... so what did she have? Can't wait to see pictures! :dance:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

That's right---keep us all hanging by our toe nails---at least you could've told us how many & bucks or does
:ROFL: :hair: :ROFL: 

Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS....Boys? Girls? BOTH?????/ Can't wait to see :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!  We want pictures!!! Whadya get?? :girl: or :boy: ???


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry to keep ya'll waiting for so long! She had :boy: :boy: ! That makes 6 bucklings in the last 9 days! Maybe I need to get a new buck-can that make a difference? One is solid red, and the other is red with a white spot on his side...very precious as usual. I only have one good pic right now, the others I took were too close, and I have to make them so small to be able to load them on here that I couldn't use them. I will take more tomorrow!


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is the solid red one...with wet ears lol!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo I want to pick him up and give him a big hug! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want - email me the original pictures at [email protected] and I will post them for you

You might want to look into getting a photobucket.com account - makes it so much easier to post and size isn't an issue!!!

Oh congrats on the boys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations!

:stars: 

I used to live near you, over in Lake Charles, some years back.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new boys! That buckling is too cute, I love his coloring too. Can't wait to see the other one now!


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Epona142 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> :stars:
> 
> I used to live near you, over in Lake Charles, some years back.


Cool! I go to a college in Lake Charles.


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's the other cutie!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh! How cute are they?? Nubian, right, or is it a Boer? I have my first Nubian doe, due between now and March...I'm guessing for mid Feb. now based on her udder...so I'm wondering if I can compare udders here...


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

helmstead said:


> Oh my gosh! How cute are they?? Nubian, right, or is it a Boer? I have my first Nubian doe, due between now and March...I'm guessing for mid Feb. now based on her udder...so I'm wondering if I can compare udders here...


No, this doe is not a nubian, part boer. I have a pic of my nubian Hattie 3 days before she kidded if you would like to see it. I would rather email it to you than post it, since I have to resize it to post it.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

That would be awesome! Thanks! Scarlett has such a differently attached udder from what I can tell so far...I think this kidding will be VERY different from the ones I'm used to...


----------

